# The Secret Ingredients To Help Win In A Race!



## octavio3151992 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is brief explanation of some things you can give your pigeons that can improve their chances of winning races. *IF YOU HAVE OTHER THINGS THAT YOU WANT TO ADD, PLEASE DO SO...*

1. Get some warm water, and put honey in it. The water must be warm so that the honey can dissolve better. After this is done, put some lemon in the water, and give to the pigeons.
2 TABLESPOONS HONEY
1 TABLESPOON OF LEMON 
PER GALLON OF WATER
Make sure you give them this mix exactly 48 hours before a race. It takes that long for it to kick in.
2. SPANISH PEANUTS: Give each pigeon around seven or eight spanish peanuts
3. GARLIC: Garlic is one of the best things that you can give to your pigeons. It really helps!
4. PIGEON FEED WITH HIGH CARBOHYDRATES;Only give this to a pigeon the day before a race and also ON the day of a race. This gives the pigeons an extra energy boost during a race.

Follow these things and I can guarantee that you will do better on races.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats nice! thanks for sharing, I do not race, but I do fly my birds.....I think I will have some of that honey and lemon too!


----------



## octavio3151992 (Nov 13, 2008)

your welcome!


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all!

OCTAVIO, NOW WE ARE TALKING "PIGEON TALK!" (TACTICS!) 

Very interesting! You can supplement the honey with GLUCOSE, but because honey contains both chains of glucose and fructose (fructose- takes longer to be broken down by the liver), this makes good common sense.

High carb grains also assit with breaking down fat stored in the liver which is the flight fuel for red muscles as the bird stays longer on the wing. 

Honey will give it that initial "thrust" of energy for rapid wing-speed early in the race - that is to get him in the front pack where you want him!

Thanks. Merry Christmas.

white flight ZA


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Octavio, Nice of you to share this ole time tested Helper that still is effective. It is very helpful & have done it for may yrs.. The only thing I would add is that folks let their birds get used to the mix long before the Races begin so they will like it & drink plenty before the race that is so important, & that we only buy refrigerated Spanish Raw Peanuts & keep the refrigerated as they will get stale & produce a Toxin left in a warm feed room....... 
Thanks, Happy


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

white flight 
do you compete in the million dallar race?


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Crazy Pete,

Unfortunately NOT..... YET! The SA Rand / Euro exchange rate is a bit above my budget. 

I, however, do have the offspring from three birds who were all in the first 100 of this race over the past 12 years. They are all of German, Belgian and Netherlands origin!

Hope to have my own entry soon though???

Regards

white flight ZA


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Thats nice! thanks for sharing, I do not race, but I do fly my birds.....I think I will have some of that honey and lemon too!


If I see you flying over my house spirit wings, I will know you been hitting the honey and lemon thing...lol Then I may try some.. sure could use some energy.


----------

